# Android Layout - welchen Typ?



## stefanh (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
Ich möchte eine Activity designen die pro Zeile zwei TextViews, ein EditText und ein Switch enthält. Insgesamt soll es hiervon 6 Zeilen geben. Danach sollen zwei Buttons stehen. Am besten wäre es wenn man schon gleich die Möglichkeit zum Scrollen hinzufügt, falls es später nochmal mehr Elemente werden. 
Ist ein Linear Layout geeignet oder was bietet sich an?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## mihe7 (4. Mai 2019)

Du packst die Zeilen in ein vertikales LinearLayout und für das Scrollen fügst Du das LinearLayout in eine ScrollView ein. Ich sehe nicht, warum das nicht geeignet sein sollte.


----------



## jhjh (4. Mai 2019)

Alternative kannst du auch ein TableLayout innerhalb einer ScrollView benutzen


----------



## stefanh (14. Mai 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Du packst die Zeilen in ein vertikales LinearLayout und für das Scrollen fügst Du das LinearLayout in eine ScrollView ein. Ich sehe nicht, warum das nicht geeignet sein sollte.


Danke, so habe ich es gemacht.


----------

